# Afcrapistan Bound!



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Headed out now... Hope I'll be able to view 2Cool while I'm over. Couldn't last time I was working there but maybe they're using a better ISP where I'll be.... Take care everyone and I look forward to viewing everyone's posts on their hunts!!!


----------



## Dathaidragon (May 5, 2010)

bigtex let me know when you get here. I'm in south Afghanistan.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Just got in.... Im in Herat though. North western area.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Wish I could go and hunt some Ibex in these mountains....


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Why can't you??? Smoke one with a 50 cal. If someone asks about it tell'em it was planting an i.e.d.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Stay safe over there!:flag:


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

southtxhunter said:


> Why can't you??? Smoke one with a 50 cal. If someone asks about it tell'em it was planting an i.e.d.


Like the south park episode "AHHHH ITS COMING RIGHT FOR US!!"

I'll be joining the Afghanistan crowd tomorrow. In Germany now. Head out in 5 hours for the east side of the country.


----------

